# The non-top film schools,



## Lvn (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello, 

For 2010 fall I will be applying to USC, but other than that I am undecided. Here's the thing though, if I don't go to an university, any university, I will be shipped for military duty, which is not healthy for a frail sensitive kid like me. Think of Michael Cera as a soldier. Not cool.  

So, I would be glad if you could help me on choosing some alternate schools to my top-choices, a lesser tier of schools, if that be the term. Of course no school advertises  itself on being easy to get into, so I am kind of in the dark about it. 

My first question would be, is there any comprehensive site which ranks the schools with their pro's and con's? I ran into few but did not find them detailed enough.

Secondly, I would be interested in picking your brains. What I want primarily is the networking a graduate program can provide, hence the USC being the top choice, but which universities would you recommend as a safety net on the side with the same strength? I'm guessing the closer to L.A., the better it is my chance to be involved in the dynamics of the business, but are there other programs that could provide good networking opportunities in other cities? ( I'm thinking of Northwestern in Chicago, for example. ) 

Thank you for your time and help.


----------



## Lvn (Oct 15, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Ard23 (Oct 15, 2009)

Just as hard to get in to, but just as worthy of consideration would be:

NYU
Columbia
UCLA
AFI

Also, you didn't say what you are looking to go into. Directing? Screenwriting? Producing? Cinematography?

Somewhat less competitive but still highly regarded schools would be:

Chapman
UT-Austin
FSU

There's also SVA in NYC, which is easier to get in to but also expensive, and I've heard mixed to negative things about it. BU also has a film MFA program. You should check out the book "Film School Confidential" which reviews every MFA film program. Someone on here thought it gave an unfair and inaccurate portrayal of USC, but beyond that its at least a good place to start if you want to cast your net wide.

Though I have to ask, how are you in a position in which an acceptance to film school will stop your military deployment?


----------



## Lvn (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks a lot Ard, I really appreciate it.

I don't think I will apply to UCLA - not very friendly to foreign students, or AF? - needs experience. 

I'm thinking about giving Columbia and NYU a shot, but I have a recommendation letter from USC that might push the things to my favor a bit, so I thought if I can't get into USC, is there any reason should I try NYU or Columbia, considering they are on the same top-tier? I'd appreciate your input.

Thanks for the list of the less competitive schools, I will look into them right away.

As for your question, in my country you get drafted to military if you don't study in an university. Well, I just graduated and I have to find a graduate program to get into, which would allow me to continue studying. I can study in my own country of course, but then there are no good film programs... Or any semblance of a competent industry.

Thank you again.


----------



## Suzako (Oct 15, 2009)

well, the more schools you apply to, the better your chances are.  I applied to four top tier schools and got into two.  They're looking for different things.

Columbia, btw, is very big on international students.


----------



## Lvn (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you for that tip, I will look into that right away.

Which two did you get in, by the way? I'm just curious how all this works.


----------



## Ard23 (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't know where you got the info that UCLA is not friendly to foreign students. I know a lot of foreign students at UCLA film school from all different parts of the world -- they make up a pretty big contingency actually. And even w/out the tuition benefits that US citizens get, UCLA tuition is still cheaper than the other schools you are mentioning.


----------



## Lvn (Oct 16, 2009)

I had heard speculations and they were confirmed by another poster on this thread: http://forums.studentfilms.com...61022734/m/293104143

Do you have another take on the topic? Do you disagree with him?


----------

